# yet another of maggie mae



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

although she isn't allowed on the furniture, she has decided to sit on the chair next to me, the cheeky monkey


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well I think she is gorgeous


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So do I Jenny - she also looks really cheeky! (Worth venturing over to DC for)!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I love that expression, so typical of her lines, Alfie does the exact same look and there's a few tri's she is the spitting image of.

She is a beauty of a girl, I always forget the galleries.

What a meanie, not letting a rough on the sofa!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she is very cheeky and she loves the cats altho it isn't always reciprocated


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> she is very cheeky and she loves the cats altho it isn't always reciprocated


Bless her! 

Alfie doesn't live with them, but he loves cats and there's a few here he is friends with and one who rubs itself along his torso before kissing him and hiding in his rough!! The neighbours all have a good laugh at them both!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I love that expression, so typical of her lines, Alfie does the exact same look and there's a few tri's she is the spitting image of.
> 
> She is a beauty of a girl, I always forget the galleries.
> 
> What a meanie, not letting a rough on the sofa!!


sometimes I don't get an option emmaviolet lol perhaps alfie and maggie take after their dad. even her breeder said she looked lovely in this picture


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> sometimes I don't get an option emmaviolet lol perhaps alfie and maggie take after their dad. even her breeder said she looked lovely in this picture


I think there's a very 'typical' look to the lines for sure! On another forum someone knew instantly where Alfie was from!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty girl. Nothing better than a Tri coloured dog. I have a soft spot for tris no matter what the breed, wonder why!.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I think there's a very 'typical' look to the lines for sure! On another forum someone knew instantly where Alfie was from!


years ago when I had my first rough, someone recognised one of his predecessors in him, the famous lochinvar of ladypark.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the 'Yes , what's your problem ?' look. Kenzie has that one off pat too


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Calinyx said:


> I love the 'Yes , what's your problem ?' look. Kenzie has that one off pat too


I know just what you mean lol


----------

